# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  FABRICAMOS FILM DE PLOLITLENO PARA INVERNADERO, MANTAS DE POLIETILENO EN PEBD PARA RESERVORIOS AGRICOLAS

## riegomax

NUESTRAS EMPRESA SE DEDICA AL RUBRO DE FABRICACION DE FILMS PARA INVERNADEROS EN CALIBRE 8 Y 10 EN MEDIDAS DE ACUERDO A LO QUE SOLICITE EL CLIENTE, ESTOS FILMS SIRVEN PARA PRODUCIR EL EFECTO INVERNADEROS DEJANDO PASAR LOS RAYOS DEL SOL A UN AMBIENTE CERRADO ELEVANDO ASI LA TEMPERATURA DENTRO DE ESTE, USUALMENTE USADO EN LA SIERRA PARA APROVECHAR LA RADIACION SOLAR Y PODER CULTIVAR Y CONSECHAR EN MENOS TIEMPO DIVERSOS TIPOS DE CULTIVO.
ADEMAS FABRICAMOS MANTAS DE POLIETILENO EN PEBD PARA RESERVORIOS AGRICOLAS EN ESPERSORES DE 0.3 Y 0.5 MM, ESTAS MANTAS IMPERMEBIALIZAN EL SUELDO PARA PODER ALMACENAR EL AGUA PARA RIEGO, DICHAS MANTAS COMO LOS FILMS POSEEN ADITIVOS QUE LA PROTEGEN DE LOS RAYOS UV PROLONGANDO SU VIDA UTIL A 5 O MAS AÑOS.
SI DESEAN MAYOR INFORMACION O MUESTRA DE NUESTROS PRODUCTOS POR FAVOR COMUNICARSE A LOS NUMEROS QUE ESTAN MAS ABAJO.  *RIEGOMAX SAC* _JR. ALICANTE 273 OFIC 303 - SAN LUIS (ESPALDA CDRA 8 DE AV. ROSA TORO)
TELEF: 346-0124 / 685-8144 NEX: 818*1288 / 108*8426
RPM *339072 / *168169
EMAIL: VENTAS2@RIEGOMAX.COM WWW.RIEGOMAX .COM_ Temas similares: FABRICACION DE MANGAS, LAMINAS, MANTAS Y BOLSAS DE POLIETILENO, BOLSAS PARA CONGELADOS SIN IMPRESION E IMPRESAS HASTA 08 COLORES, ETIQUETAS AUTOADHESIVAS (STICKERS) IMPRESOS HASTA 08 COLORES Artículo: Gobierno invertirá más de S/. 100 millones este año para construir pequeños reservorios de agua Artículo: Gobierno impulsará construcción de pequeños reservorios para beneficio de agricultores más pobres Reservorios para agua BUWATEC cubierta apropiada para invernadero

----------

